# Photo / Video Editing



## king.k3n (Aug 19, 2013)

To all the photographers:

If you were to outsource your picture/video editing, will it benefit you? Instead of you spending hours editing your work.. you can book more events.... get busy with shooting, make more money that way ,and clients will receive their pictures right away (instead of making them wait for weeks to get their photographs? 

I love to photo shoot but I just hate sitting in front of a computer for hours to edit my work. I rather get more clients, book events and shoot!

What are your thoughts about this strategy? Will it benefit you? Hope to hear all your feedback's! Have a good one!


----------



## AlexanderB (Aug 19, 2013)

Processing affects style to a large extent as shooting itself. So this is not an option really.


----------



## king.k3n (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, the reason why photographers can't book a lot of gigs because they spend hours in editing. Imagine that is eliminated.... All they they have to do now is book more clients...... More gigs more money!??!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 19, 2013)

king.k3n said:


> Well, the reason why photographers can't book a lot of gigs because they spend hours in editing. Imagine that is eliminated.... All they they have to do now is book more clients...... More gigs more money!??!



Maybe if you could clone yourself that would work.... Otherwise, editing and post production is all part of the process. If you weren't doing it, it wouldn't be your work.


----------



## king.k3n (Aug 19, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> king.k3n said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the reason why photographers can't book a lot of gigs because they spend hours in editing. Imagine that is eliminated.... All they they have to do now is book more clients...... More gigs more money!??!
> ...



Well, how come GUCCI/ VERSACE and all those designers.. they design but they don't actually produce it.. they outsource... but do we mind? I don't think so


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 19, 2013)

king.k3n said:


> Well, how come GUCCI/ VERSACE and all those designers.. they design but they don't actually produce it.. they outsource... but do we mind? I don't think so



Because they're designers, not seamstresses. Maybe some of them don't even know how to sew. With designing, your job description is to design. Graphic designers come up with logos, but they're not the one making all the prints an putting it everywhere. With photography, pp is part of the job description. In the days of film, to even see your picture you had to take it to a dark room and treat it with all these chemicals. Now it's just digital, but it's the same principle.


----------



## king.k3n (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for your opinion and I appreciate it.  I would like to know if this actually benefit the photographers.. especially if they have back to back bookings!



DGMPhotography said:


> king.k3n said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how come GUCCI/ VERSACE and all those designers.. they design but they don't actually produce it.. they outsource... but do we mind? I don't think so
> ...


----------



## king.k3n (Aug 19, 2013)

^


----------



## KmH (Aug 19, 2013)

What country are you in?

Yes. At some point, and in some types of photography business, it makes business sense to farm out the editing or to hire an in-house editor.

Back when I shot a lot of film, I had a lab do most of my darkroom work, but they also know how I expected my film to be developed and what I expected to be done to my prints.
On critical jobs, I was present in the lab during processing and printing, but the lab technician did the work.


----------



## king.k3n (Aug 19, 2013)

KmH said:


> What country are you in?
> 
> It has a bearing on the market conditions and costs that may be involved?
> 
> ...




Exactly...! of course you will not find someone that his/her quality of work is not up to your standard!. The point is if you find "qualified" someone to take editing off your shoulder... then, I'm pretty sure you'll be able to spend more time with your friends/family rather than sitting  in front of the monitor for hours ...... and, rather focus marketing yourself in the world to get more clients!


----------



## king.k3n (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone else has an opinion?


----------



## Aldan55 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have read it...its nice discussion and informative...


----------



## CharlieQuins (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi and new to the forum but interesting topic, spend hours sat in front of a PC editing photographs something I enjoy. Guess whether you do it yourself or hire someone is down to time & money cannot be in two places at once, like the idea of a cloneShift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 10, 2013)

There are always several post processing companies at the trade shows. I would assume a fair amount of professionals use them. It's the same as hiring someone in house and tell them how you want things. Just less of a bookkeeping headache. 

On a side note. All the huge design houses like Gucci and Versace also have designers on staff that design under their name. So more often than not, That dress you bought was designed by a jr or sr designer, not the actual person on the tag.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 10, 2013)

I outsource. The only thing they do is color correction. So basically they get all the basic editing out of the way, and then I do all the creative edits. I still cull and all that myself. It has saved me soooo much time. I can make more money on the flip side, but not sitting at my computer. I only do this for weddings, and not for regular sessions.


----------



## king.k3n (Sep 10, 2013)

Perfect... That's the business I'm getting into right now, if you guys are interested I can my send you my business portfolio in private.... check it out, you can probably send me 7 photos will edit for free as a sample! Thanks guys.


----------

